# Brbr??



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

Can someone please tell me if I can walk past the gate at the BRBR to hunt or is it "open" again. I believe I have every right to be there since it states in the proclamation that it is open 2 hours before shooting light on opening day, and no where in the proclamation does it state " unless the government is shut down" to me the closure sounds like it applies more to the visiting centers, and restrooms things of that nature... please PM me so I can see the response to my question before paddler over runs this thred with Obama mambo jahambo.. please with all due respect paddler, please don't comment on this thred.. I NEED INFO


----------



## Paratrooper1944 (Oct 3, 2013)

I would call the dnr and see what they say? If they have no idea ask them if they would write you a ticket if you enter on the refuge to hunt.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I would say yes. Just my opinion though. It's public land.


----------



## blair stringham (Apr 29, 2013)

The Bear River Bird Refuge is managed by the US Fish and Wildlife Service and the DWR doesn't have any jurisdiction over what they do on their property. The information you're referring to was finalized months before the government shutdown and doesn't apply to what is happening today. As of this moment the entire refuge is closed and anyone accessing any property managed by the Refuge can be charged with trespassing. The information in the guidebook will be pertinent once the gates open again, which we all hope will be in the near future!


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

Leave it be. Right now it is a great rest area. The hunting has been great in the surrounding areas.


----------



## hotspot (Jan 12, 2009)

If you cross the gate the fed officer will cite you if they catch you. If you park by the gate and take a walk it's pretty obvious that someone is where they shouldn't be. It's a pretty hefty ticket. They only way to fight it is in federal court. Good luck with that!!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I'm trying understand how you can be cited for trespassing on federal/public land? If that's the case why isn't all public/ federal land off limits?


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

you know I only ask because, it is land that I pay for. My buddy had chance to go on a drive around the area, and he told me he watched people walk around the gate to go hunt. yes. in the BRBR. I'v never even seen a fed there while i'v been hunting, to me it feels like its "closed down" because it was on someones schedule to go and twist the key on a pad lock, but now the schedules have been canceled. and here i'm thinking if thats all thats keeping us out then i'm up for a little walk....hoopermat.. I don't know what you call surrounding areas, but I do know alot of places in utah, saltlake, and davis county's suck basketballs right now.. maybe you could clue me in surrounding areas.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

""The information you're referring to was finalized months before the government shutdown and doesn't apply to what is happening today."" 


that statement says to me that the rule's in the regulations dont apply to the shutdown, as in. refuge access still open. correct me if i'm wrong..


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

goosefreak said:


> ""The information you're referring to was finalized months before the government shutdown and doesn't apply to what is happening today.""
> 
> that statement says to me that the rule's in the regulations dont apply to the shutdown, as in. refuge access still open. correct me if i'm wrong..


As a few others have stated above the refuge is closed! Don't believe me, call Greg Mullen yourself and ask him. He's the Fed officer that patrols the BRBR. Yes he is still active and not furloughed. Or take a walk out there and risk the trespassing ticket. I talked with Bob Barrett (director) over the weekend about the whole mess! the Feds run the place and they closed it. Not a **** thing you, me, or the state of Utah can do about it!!!


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

People were hunting the B block of Unit 2 yesterday.


----------



## chuck harsin (May 1, 2011)

Afishnado said:


> People were hunting the B block of Unit 2 yesterday.


So they walked 10 miles to go hunt?????? How else would you access 2b? It's a hefty ticket but don't let anyone talk you out of it.

The question has been asked and answered many times so far, it's not open and it sucks but if you want to go hunt it good luck..... post some pics!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

king eider said:


> As a few others have stated above the refuge is closed! Don't believe me, call Greg Mullen yourself and ask him. He's the Fed officer that patrols the BRBR. Yes he is still active and not furloughed. Or take a walk out there and risk the trespassing ticket. I talked with Bob Barrett (director) over the weekend about the whole mess! the Feds run the place and they closed it. Not a **** thing you, me, or the state of Utah can do about it!!!


Again how can they close public land? Sounds like the officer is a jackbooted thug if he's citing people. Just want an honest answer not looking to argue. Public land, I pay for at BRBR is no different than BLM land I just hunted elk on right?


----------



## Afishnado (Sep 18, 2007)

chuck harsin said:


> So they walked 10 miles to go hunt?????? How else would you access 2b? It's a hefty ticket but don't let anyone talk you out of it.
> 
> The question has been asked and answered many times so far, it's not open and it sucks but if you want to go hunt it good luck..... post some pics!


As for as I could tell, they accessed it through Reeder's overflow. There is a little known access point there. The plane was flying yesterday, so I'm sure they were seen.

Like HOOPERMAT said, the surrounding areas are awesome hunting. They are resting on the BRBR and feeding elsewhere.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

BRBR is a chit sandwich that we ALL have no choice but to take a bite... either by accepting it as it is and staying out, or choosing to push things and get a ticket. 

I talked to a gentelmen the other day about this very thing, and he suggested as a large group we as waterfowlers rush the gate @ BRBR.

... :shock: its ducks and a few geese guys... a few Swans are in but jeebus cripes... mob the gate???? -I just walked away scratching my head-


----------



## stuckduck (Jan 31, 2008)

martymcfly73 said:


> Again how can they close public land? Sounds like the officer is a jackbooted thug if he's citing people. Just want an honest answer not looking to argue. Public land, I pay for at BRBR is no different than BLM land I just hunted elk on right?


Same way they close the non hunting units to the public... My advise to you is go for it. Then tell us if it worked out.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

A ticket is not worth it to me, besides there are so many other places to go right now for birds. The WMA's really haven't been too crowded since the opener. I was surprised Saturday morning when I arrived to launch the boat at 6 AM and there was nobody on the ramp. The weekdays have been even less crowded as would be expected.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Afishnado said:


> People were hunting the B block of Unit 2 yesterday.


A more likely explanation was that an airboat crew was hunting on or near the b block property line.

The BRBR crew is fortunate, their property line doesn't meet up with easily accessed property's at allow access to them.

That refuge back home is having a hell of time trying to keep deer hunters and fisherman out. :-o


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Longgun said:


> BRBR is a chit sandwich that we ALL have no choice but to take a bite... either by accepting it as it is and staying out, or choosing to push things and get a ticket.
> 
> I talked to a gentelmen the other day about this very thing, and he suggested as a large group we as waterfowlers rush the gate @ BRBR.
> 
> ... :shock: its ducks and a few geese guys... a few Swans are in but jeebus cripes... mob the gate???? -I just walked away scratching my head-


 Pretty much wrote my thoughts out. People are complaining too much. Whenever I hear it, I tell them to just give up hunting because it won't change.


----------



## Greenhead_Slayer (Oct 16, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Again how can they close public land? Sounds like the officer is a jackbooted thug if he's citing people. Just want an honest answer not looking to argue. Public land, I pay for at BRBR is no different than BLM land I just hunted elk on right?


The bird refuge is not considered public land, it is funded by the federal government. Just like Yellowstone National Park, Zions, etc., they are all federally funded, meaning they are ran by the federal government as well.

I see your argument about it being public land, but technically it is not. It is federally owned.

Here's my two cents: Water levels on the refuge were ridiculously low, people were complaining how they wouldn't be hunting it because of the concentration of people and little water to hunt. Now all the sudden they hear it is closed and they want to be the hero vigilantes and make a point by breaking the law on federal grounds with a firearm. Sounds like pure stupidity to me. There are plenty of legal open places to hunt waterfowl within 30 minutes of the refuge. Go hunt there!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

Greenhead_Slayer said:


> The bird refuge is not considered public land, it is funded by the federal government. Just like Yellowstone National Park, Zions, etc., they are all federally funded, meaning they are ran by the federal government as well.
> 
> I see your argument about it being public land, but technically it is not. It is federally owned.
> 
> Here's my two cents: Water levels on the refuge were ridiculously low, people were complaining how they wouldn't be hunting it because of the concentration of people and little water to hunt. Now all the sudden they hear it is closed and they want to be the hero vigilantes and make a point by breaking the law on federal grounds with a firearm. Sounds like pure stupidity to me. There are plenty of legal open places to hunt waterfowl within 30 minutes of the refuge. Go hunt there!


Thanks for the explanation. Makes sense to me.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

should be opened back up by the weekend. Looks like cruz won't block the deal and has received enough publicity that he's a shoe as the 2016 presidential nominee.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

goosefreak said:


> you know I only ask because, it is land that I pay for. My buddy had chance to go on a drive around the area, and he told me he watched people walk around the gate to go hunt. yes. in the BRBR. I'v never even seen a fed there while i'v been hunting, to me it feels like its "closed down" because it was on someones schedule to go and twist the key on a pad lock, but now the schedules have been canceled. and here i'm thinking if thats all thats keeping us out then i'm up for a little walk....hoopermat.. I don't know what you call surrounding areas, but I do know alot of places in utah, saltlake, and davis county's suck basketballs right now.. maybe you could clue me in surrounding areas.


Public, Harold Crane, and even far north ogden bay. 
Have been great hunting every day I have been. I have been out five days out of the last nine. And had a great day.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> should be opened back up by the weekend. Looks like cruz won't block the deal and has received enough publicity that he's a shoe as the 2016 presidential nominee.


Let's hope so!! I'm making my bumper sticker now!!


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> Let's hope so!! I'm making my bumper sticker now!!


I question the motives from both sides. To say cruz wasn't motivated a little by being the new tea party darling isn't quite being honest with yourself. A tea party darling has its personal/financial perks, look how many millions Sarah Palin and Bachman have made off of them. Also he's gearing up for a 2016 run and this certainly gave him quite a spotlight and we all know how far right you have to run during the Republican primary, so even with the bad press form the MSM or bad mouthing from "establishment" republicans, it still won't hurt his chances at all. I think all of that was a motivating factor as much as any principles he was clinging to. Question both sides, especially the ones you align yourselves with. Don't get me started on the dems but just some food for thought.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

I guarantee that's why Cruz did it. Lee too. Both parties are idiots and need to be thrown out. Cruz is the anti Reid. Extremes on both sides.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

martymcfly73 said:


> I guarantee that's why Cruz did it. Lee too. Both parties are idiots and need to be thrown out. Cruz is the anti Reid. Extremes on both sides.


totally agree! The system needs changing as well. What our politicians are allowed to do for personal gain should be illegal.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utahgolf said:


> totally agree! The system needs changing as well. What our politicians are allowed to do for personal gain should be illegal.


Yep. It has nothing to do with us average joes. It may start out that way but they all get corrupted by power and greed.


----------

